# Scrap Yarn Blanket



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

This is my scrap yarn blanket found on keepingitstepford.com. I used a lot of partial skeins of yarn. They run out at different times and when one ends, start another color. You are always using three at a time. I have two granddaughters so one gets this one and now I have another one to make. Thanks for looking.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

That's so special. I love the way the colors flow. Good job and get going on the second one.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Way cool. Looks cozy.


----------



## JeanJean (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. It is beautiful, and looks very inviting.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I love the pattern of your blanket. I have a lot of leftover yarn that I could use to make one, so will have to check out the pattern. Thanks for posting.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Great way to use ends of yarn. Have lots of partial skeins in a bin from my aunt. May be a good idea to try this


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lovely colorwork, nice!


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Lovely !


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

OH! I love that!

http://www.keepingitstepford.com


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

What a great job with your colors. Know one would know you were using up scrap yarn.


----------



## hd4baja (Jul 29, 2015)

This is so pretty!!! Thanks very much for the link - I've saved it and will have to add the basket weave to my list of things I want to make!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Great idea and a gorgeous afghan


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, really like the looks of this scrap yarn blanket. 
If I understand right, you use 3 to 4 strands of yarn at any one time? What thickness of yarn?....and what needle size did you use. I have a number of boxes of leftovers, this would work so well for me.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

That's really lovely!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice blanket, great stash buster


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Tove said:


> Oh, really like the looks of this scrap yarn blanket.
> If I understand right, you use 3 to 4 strands of yarn at any one time? What thickness of yarn?....and what needle size did you use. I have a number of boxes of leftovers, this would work so well for me.


Yes, I used three skeins or balls at a time and really, you could use more. This is crochet and I used a size P|11.50mm. I also did a knit basket weave one with bulky yarn and used a 15 in. needle so you can really pick what you want. It is a nice way to use yarn that isn't enough for something but we keep anyway. Since none are the same size, one always runs out and then start another color. That makes them blend. I just used worsted weight all machine washable.


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

That Blanket is beautiful and a wonderful way to use scrap yarn &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

It's great


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Very nice.&#128049;


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Very nice!!! How long does it take to knit one of these?


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful work! Love your colour combinations!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Very unique!


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

It looks so cozy!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Very nice work.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Your blanket looks very cosy!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful result! Hard to believe it is scraps!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is so beautiful .


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Love your blanket.. :thumbup:


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Love it. I've saved that pattern somewhere, and eventually will try one. Yours is gorgeous.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gertrude Stein said:


> Very nice!!! How long does it take to knit one of these?


Thank you. I did it in a week and a half. Three strands of yarn and a large crochet hook goes pretty fast.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

I think it's beautiful !


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

That's beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Very pretty! I love all the colors!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Love the pattern and the colors.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Your scrap blanket is a winner!!


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

That's very pretty


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

So pretty.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

That is lovely. What thickness of wool are you using? I love how the colours blend.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Really pretty. What a great way to use up scraps. Lovely work. Lucky GDs.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

That is just beautiful the way you have worked your colors.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

junebjh said:


> That is lovely. What thickness of wool are you using? I love how the colours blend.


Sorry. You had already answered that. I missed page 2!


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm crazy for colour and texture - right up my alley


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

very colorful, love it


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Scrap yarn? looks perfect to me. Great choice of pattern too.


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That looks great!! Can you tell me where to find the pattern for the knitted version?


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

This is really neat! Will keep in mind when I get caught up on my knitting, lol!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great work


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Really great idea,, :thumbup:


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Lovely! The colors blend so nicely. Great blanket!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that is a great stash buster! Looks so warm!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I'm going to give it a try. Beautiful blanket!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

This is a great blanket.....good work!


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

lovely way of using scraps will give it a go when I catch up on my other projects


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Love this! The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh my. Very pretty and I will bet warm too.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> This is my scrap yarn blanket found on keepingitstepford.com. I used a lot of partial skeins of yarn. They run out at different times and when one ends, start another color. You are always using three at a time. I have two granddaughters so one gets this one and now I have another one to make. Thanks for looking.


Ooh la la- I love it! The yarn reminds me of a NORO yarn!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lookin' good! Will surely get a lot of use!


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

This is very special. Reminds me of Jacobs technicolor dream cost, except in the form of a blanket!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Turned out beautiful! Would have sworn it was knitted! Thanks for the link. May try and learn that.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

beautiful and warm.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

What a great way to use up your leftovers. Very nice.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Love your blanket!


----------



## Crafty Joan (Jan 20, 2013)

This is lovely. I feel inspired


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love it! I have so much left over yarn and this would be a good idea for it.


----------



## SawshaK (May 16, 2011)

Very Nice and so colorful


----------



## catdroid (Dec 24, 2015)

Really stunning.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

You have a great eye for color. Well done.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Apache Junction (Aug 9, 2013)

I knit preemie hats for new borns in need. The hats are so tiny it only takes a small portion of a ball to make one. You can make many and they love all the different colours. I use all kinds of soft yarn, not just baby yarn.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!!
Blessings


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

very nice


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

It looks so pretty!


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

It's really beautiful and I love the colors blend.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

What a lovely blanket. I like the idea of using three yarns at a time and will have to look up the pattern.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

love it.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Love it -- such a neat way to work it.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I really like it. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Nanswa (Jul 20, 2011)

You fooled me! I thought the blanket was knitted. It's just beautiful.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Love this, have seen it before in many differentways and it always seems to turn out beautifully :thumbup:


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Fooled too! Haven't looked at the pattern yet. Definitely going to check it out.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Very nice. Great job!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Very pretty, great way to use up those left-over yarns that I so often have and, of course, save.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the way you used your colors! Great pattern as well. Nicely done!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice work! Your granddaughter's will love them!


----------



## teddy3656 (Nov 20, 2011)

The blanket is wonderful. Would love to have the pattern.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

fabulous


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I love that! Does it matter if the scraps are all different kinds of yarn? Some Homespun, some fingerling, etc?


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

This is one of the prettiest scrap blankets I have ever seen! Great job!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very colorful and pretty...a good use the scrap yarn.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful job! Did you join yarns at the end of the row and weave in the ends or something along the line of magic knot? I'm envisioning a lot of weaving in (not my favorite, but if it turned out like yours, it would be worth it!)


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely blanket and love the crochet stitch you used. :thumbup:


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

This is great Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> This is my scrap yarn blanket found on keepingitstepford.com. I used a lot of partial skeins of yarn. They run out at different times and when one ends, start another color. You are always using three at a time. I have two granddaughters so one gets this one and now I have another one to make. Thanks for looking.


This is so pretty ! I have so much yarn actually way too much but this would help. Is this knit? It looks like it but I looked at the link posted by another k per and its crocheted. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Just lovely!

Hazel


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Beautiful afghan for using scrap yarn!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Very pretty. Color changes look great.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Beautiful! I went to the site and it looks to be a fun stitch, not to mention a good left-over stash buster. Thank you for sharing your lovely work with us. Your GD's will love them. :thumbup:


----------



## Wordbird (Jan 3, 2015)

I love the way this looks and really like the idea of using up my stash this way. I watched the tutorial and am going to give it a shot. Thanks for posting the pic of your cool afghan and the link. Happy 2016!


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Love the pattern and colors all together !!


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

I love it.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I love it! Can you share the pattern source? Thanks.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

maryjaye said:


> I love it! Can you share the pattern source? Thanks.


She did - in her first sentence.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice blanket!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

This is definitely one of the nicest scrap yarn blankets I've ever seen. Like the concept of using 3 strands together.


----------



## marvma brown (Sep 4, 2014)

Question I have is this: your color scheme seems to have a theme.....is that on purpose? Did you "plan" to have it kind of rainbow? Or was that all accidental. Love the pattern, love the idea. will be starting one soon. Thanks. Keep the faith, share the peace. W


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Pretty!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Love it and so will the gd's.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I love the way the colors flow together. Great job!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful !


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Beautiful. I'm making a scarf using this pattern stitch right now. I bet this took awhile. Well done


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Great idea for scrap yarn. Always have plenty of that. Thanks for sharing. Your granddaughter will love it


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

marvma brown said:


> Question I have is this: your color scheme seems to have a theme.....is that on purpose? Did you "plan" to have it kind of rainbow? Or was that all accidental. Love the pattern, love the idea. will be starting one soon. Thanks. Keep the faith, share the peace. W


I did not plan the colors other than to start off with three colors that worked well together. Then, each time I added another color, I again just tried to pick what would take it in a different direction but still go together. I used all bright colors and did not use any tans, etc. I did repeat colors but in different shades.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

DebHow78 said:


> I love that! Does it matter if the scraps are all different kinds of yarn? Some Homespun, some fingerling, etc?


I wanted to keep the yarn in the same thickness but since you are using three strands, I would maybe not matter. I didn't use fingering at all. I imagine if you used different kinds, it would add interest.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

maur1011 said:


> Beautiful job! Did you join yarns at the end of the row and weave in the ends or something along the line of magic knot? I'm envisioning a lot of weaving in (not my favorite, but if it turned out like yours, it would be worth it!)


I joined in the middle of the rows and tried to weave and tuck ends as I went along so at the end, I did not have too many. Not my favorite either.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your nice comments. I hope I answered everyone's questions. It really was a fun project and I used up a lot of stash yarn. For knitting, I just did a basketweave pattern. I am now on my other one of three colors and am simply doing double crochet for each row. I like that look and will post a pic when it is finished.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Very nicely done.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Love your blanket....thanks for telling us where to get the pattern .


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I love the colors and texture


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Spectacular ! I love things that are unique,colorful, & resourceful. This makes your blankets triple plays! 

Good for you !


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

those colors are beautiful


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

VERY attractive! You'd never know it's made from scrap yarn. The color changes are gorgeous.


----------



## Penny263 (Oct 9, 2015)

I've just looked at this pattern on Ravelry, and some of the other projects made with it, and I have to say that even if there was no planning in the use of colour, yours is the standout finished article in my eyes.

I've made a New Year's Resolution to get through 2016 without buying any more yarn until I've at least dented my stash. It's not huge, but I'm starting to run out of room in the cupboard I allow for my craft projects and I reckon whipping one of these up means I could be buying more yarn by February


----------



## MumofMatty (Dec 11, 2013)

It is a beautiful blanket. I love the colours. To say it is made with scraps.. well, wow. They colours flow together so nicely. Well done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marvma brown (Sep 4, 2014)

another question: I can't quite tell.....what about variegated yarn?


----------



## marvma brown (Sep 4, 2014)

another question: I can't quite tell.....what about variegated yarn?


----------



## marvma brown (Sep 4, 2014)

another question: I can't quite tell.....what about variegated yarn?


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

You are a very special Grandmother. God bless you. I like the coloration you used. 
DotS


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> This is my scrap yarn blanket found on keepingitstepford.com. I used a lot of partial skeins of yarn. They run out at different times and when one ends, start another color. You are always using three at a time. I have two granddaughters so one gets this one and now I have another one to make. Thanks for looking.


Great idea. Love the way the colors run.


----------



## Penny263 (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm stamping my feet and huffing in an annoyed fashion now as it turns out I don't have a big enough stash to make one of these - well, not enough of the same weight yarn anyway.

However, after experimenting with holding three strands together I have discovered a way to turn 300g of a truly ugly yarn into something quite attractive so am making a stash busting poncho instead.

And I'll always be grateful for the inspiration and idea your blanket gave me as I've had that ugly yarn for so many years!


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

What a lovely, warm blanket and I just love the basket weave pattern you chose. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

marvma brown said:


> another question: I can't quite tell.....what about variegated yarn?


I did not use any verigated yarn for this one but just posted my second scrap blanket and did use verigated yarns.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Penny263 said:


> I've just looked at this pattern on Ravelry, and some of the other projects made with it, and I have to say that even if there was no planning in the use of colour, yours is the standout finished article in my eyes.
> 
> I've made a New Year's Resolution to get through 2016 without buying any more yarn until I've at least dented my stash. It's not huge, but I'm starting to run out of room in the cupboard I allow for my craft projects and I reckon whipping one of these up means I could be buying more yarn by February


Thank you so much. Your plan is exactly what I am trying to do....use the partial skeins that are just sitting waiting for a project. Then, of course, buy more yarn. Lol


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Penny263 said:


> I'm stamping my feet and huffing in an annoyed fashion now as it turns out I don't have a big enough stash to make one of these - well, not enough of the same weight yarn anyway.
> 
> However, after experimenting with holding three strands together I have discovered a way to turn 300g of a truly ugly yarn into something quite attractive so am making a stash busting poncho instead.
> 
> And I'll always be grateful for the inspiration and idea your blanket gave me as I've had that ugly yarn for so many years!


Thank you....what is so neat is that yarn that may not look great on its own, looks great when put with other colors.


----------



## roseknit1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great idea. Your blending of the colors is beautiful.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your nice comments.


----------



## Crafty Joan (Jan 20, 2013)

I think there are knitters everywhere getting excited about this idea.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Your blanket looks great. I think it is better then using one color.


----------



## howslady (May 15, 2012)

Is there a knit pattern for this beautiful blanket? I went through the first 4 pages but don't see any. I'm not very good at doing things on my own, so I need a pattern. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

howslady said:


> Is there a knit pattern for this beautiful blanket? I went through the first 4 pages but don't see any. I'm not very good at doing things on my own, so I need a pattern. Thank you in advance.


keepingitstepford is the web site I saw the pattern on. It is a basket weave stitch. I am not good at doing things on my own so found this helpful. Give it a go.... It is fun.


----------

